# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > سوال: برای یادگیری کامل و حرفه ای جاوا از کجا شروع کنم ؟

## SaLvaToR3e

سلام به همه استاد ها و کاربران سایت برنامه نویس

تو برنامه نویسی سر رشته ندارم 

من برای کاری نیاز به یادگیری کامل و حرفه جاوا و چند زبان دیگه دارم 

برای یادگیری پیشنهاد میکنید از چه زبانی شروع کنم و از کجا ؟

لطفا هر کسی پیشنهادی داره بگه تا بتونم از نظر همتون استفاده کنم

ممنون

----------


## amirsa00

به نظر من برای یادگیری از پایتون شروع کنید البته اگه PHP هم یا بگیرید خوبه چون دستوراتش شبیه java و #C و C و ... هست

----------


## jmfnima

برو به سایت parsclick.net آموزش جاوا رو در سه سطح مقدماتی ، متوسطه و پیشرفته گذاشته . موفق باشین

----------


## [younes]

> به نظر من برای یادگیری از پایتون شروع کنید البته اگه PHP هم یا بگیرید خوبه چون دستوراتش شبیه java و #C و C و ... هست


موافقم

بهتره اول از پایتون شروع کنید تا با مقدمات برنامه نویسی مثل شرط و حلقه و متغییر و غیره آشنا بشید. 
پایتون سینتکسی روان و خوانایی داره و به درد مبتدی ها میخوره. اما اگر مایلید میتونید برنامه نویسی رو با جاوا و یک کتاب چاپی شروع کنید.

----------


## java_se_tutorials

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D8%AA%DB%8C

----------


## abc222

اگر دنبال آموزش جاوا پارس کلیک هستین بصورت رایگان در آپارات و یوتیوب هست که البته باید بگم آموزش های جاوای پارس کلیک در واقع همون آموزش های باکی رابرتز هست که میتونید در یوتیب پیداش کنید

----------

